# Victoria, B.C



## kelcca (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all, new here!! Is anyone here a student of Dom Lopez Balintawak in Victoria, B.C? I use to be a student if his but moved out of the provience. Wondering if he is still teaching. Thanks, Frank Furlong.


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone know?


----------

